# Twin Lens Ricoh SLR? KR-10?



## KirkS (Nov 17, 2012)

I came across this little oddity, and was wondering if anyone knows anything about it? I can't find anything on camerapedia, or anywhere. It's got geared twin Ricoh 28-80mm manual focus zoom lenses - there is a gear below the side-by-side lenses that operates the focus rings and aperture. The key is to access the battery compartment. Has anyone ever seen this or heard of it???


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 17, 2012)

Ah, I see that you got some info in the other Forum.

I found this RBT - Camerapedia
but based on the info and design I don't think they made this camera.


----------



## KirkS (Nov 17, 2012)

Yeah, I'm starting to think it's a frankencamera. I wonder if it's worth anything?


----------



## Patrice (Nov 18, 2012)

My wife's great uncle would have loved one of those. 

He photographed landscaped on positive film with a 50 mm lens on a leica. He had made himself a parallax bar for his tripod that would move the camera sideways a few inches. He thus produced two images of every scene. To view the pairs he had also made a fairly simple wooden frame viewer to hold the slides at the focal point of a couple of small viewing lenses. The light source in daylight was any window or any lamp at night. Very simple and very effective.

He had thousands of pairs from throughout England, the low countries and India.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 18, 2012)

it'd be worth a lot to the right person. but finding that person would be hard. it'd be almost impossible to estimate what it is worth.


----------



## panblue (Nov 19, 2012)

I think these were made in Siam


----------

